# Best 3d pictures



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

Here a few targets I really enjoyed. Ill try to go back and post some here from time to time. Post yours.

How about a 39yrd Ek that you had no idea what it was. Imigine a elk at 30yrds hidden Pretty cool

How about that BO BO Bear over the water.:tongue:


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Few More*

How about an Aligator

This darn gar was the toughest shot. 30yrds from elevated area. I missed it cleanly Cool target though


----------



## Dead Center (Dec 24, 2006)

DB
Those look like some awesome sets.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

They just look nasty....:thumbs_up


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Elk*

How about a 105yrd elk shot from high above a hill side in the blowing wind.

I hit it twice out of three shots in the vitals. Notice those white caps on the water.

Novelty shot and you win a T shirt.


----------



## Robert Sowell (Aug 22, 2005)

I help with a club in middle Georgia called ******* Archery Club. Here are a few pics from today. The kids are the reason we do it every month.


----------



## natewat (Feb 18, 2010)

How do you retrieve your arrow(s) from the gar?

With the bear, I would be afraid someone would loose their footing while removing thier arrow and fall in the water!

Nate


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Elk*

How about a 98yrd downhill elk shot through the trees.

Novelty long shot


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Gar*



natewat said:


> How do you retrieve your arrow(s) from the gar?
> 
> With the bear, I would be afraid someone would loose their footing while removing thier arrow and fall in the water!
> 
> Nate


Diffiantly tough retrieving arrows from that gar shot. Knee deep in mud. It was a shoot off and there were guys retrieving arrows. Bear wasnt that tough, I could see some taking a swim.:tongue:
DB


----------



## X-Shooter-GB (Jul 31, 2008)

Very cool pics!


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Cool*



Robert Sowell said:


> I help with a club in middle Georgia called ******* Archery Club. Here are a few pics from today. The kids are the reason we do it every month.




Always fun to see those kids on the range.:thumbs_up
DB


----------



## jinxliveson (Jan 20, 2009)

*wow*

some very nice set-ups. wish i could find a place close by that had some of these set-up for fun!


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

moose waaaayyy down below, you had to scale a rope to get down to this target










cougar up in the tree..










here is the angle youhad to shoot it on..


----------



## Bigjim67 (Jan 23, 2006)

*Targets*

Fast or slow speed, you better be able to laugh! Good set up


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

Those look like some awesome set-ups for targets! I would love to shoot a course like that! All the courses around here only do normal straight shots.


----------



## Southpawarcher (Sep 14, 2002)

Great pictures guys!I took my son to his first 3-d shoot a few weeks ago.He had been shooting alot at home and was itching to get on a 3d course.He did very good for his first time out.
Here is a pic of my son and a friend of mine's daughter.It was also her first ever 3-d.They both drilled the 11 ring on this bear.It was about 25 yards.they were pretty stoked about that


----------



## dejo (Mar 12, 2010)

DB, can you tell me where that course was? very interested


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Dejo*



dejo said:


> DB, can you tell me where that course was? very interested


Lindsburgh Kansas No bull event on the bear and Elk. Its happening May 1 and 2nd. Ill be there again this year.


Elk shot was a Cushing, Ok.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Wow*



Kale said:


> moose waaaayyy down below, you had to scale a rope to get down to this target
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do they get the arrows back?
DB


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

Cool Pics


----------



## owl (May 28, 2004)

Here's a good one. There is a goat between the trees. Because of the slope, you are fighting your bubble. In addition, the goat is actually about 12 yards behind the trees, making range estimation difficult.


----------



## LtlRushnArchr30 (Nov 3, 2007)

awesome pics guys!!! cant wait for to get my bow back together and start shootin!!


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

owl said:


> Here's a good one. There is a goat between the trees. Because of the slope, you are fighting your bubble. In addition, the goat is actually about 12 yards behind the trees, making range estimation difficult.


is this in Havre MT?


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

Daniel Boone said:


> How do they get the arrows back?
> DB


It is on a pulley system that lowers it to the ground


----------



## owl (May 28, 2004)

Kale said:


> is this in Havre MT?


No, Missoula.


----------



## tannman (Oct 6, 2009)

Never shoot 3d before and it looks awesome. But to me I would be worried most about missing the targets. On most of those your arrows would be gone. Like the cat, or the beer, or the gar. You miss any of those say by by to your arrows. So how many arrows to you 3d shooters go through a year. I now my hunter arrows at around 20 bucks a piece and 3d arrows are even more. I think if I lost one shooting 3d would make me sick. I get mad when I lose one of my golf balls golfing.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Arrows*



tannman said:


> Never shoot 3d before and it looks awesome. But to me I would be worried most about missing the targets. On most of those your arrows would be gone. Like the cat, or the beer, or the gar. You miss any of those say by by to your arrows. So how many arrows to you 3d shooters go through a year. I now my hunter arrows at around 20 bucks a piece and 3d arrows are even more. I think if I lost one shooting 3d would make me sick. I get mad when I lose one of my golf balls golfing.



It happens. I shoot almost ever weekend. I lose maybe three or four a year.
Often you can find the arrow if you got time to look and dont hold the next group up. Its worth the few arrows to be with friends and met folks that have the desire you do in archery. Got to practice judging yardage is the key. Give it a shot. Shoot a fun round and maybe use a range finder the first time.
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Amazing*



owl said:


> Here's a good one. There is a goat between the trees. Because of the slope, you are fighting your bubble. In addition, the goat is actually about 12 yards behind the trees, making range estimation difficult.


Those side hill shots really get alot of folks. You find out if your third axis is set right very quickly
DB


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

tannman said:


> Never shoot 3d before and it looks awesome. But to me I would be worried most about missing the targets. On most of those your arrows would be gone. Like the cat, or the beer, or the gar. You miss any of those say by by to your arrows. So how many arrows to you 3d shooters go through a year. I now my hunter arrows at around 20 bucks a piece and 3d arrows are even more. I think if I lost one shooting 3d would make me sick.* I get mad when I lose one of my golf balls golfing.*


I've lost(broken) more arrows going into a port-a-potty with one still in my hip pocket than lost or broken shooting. 


And, that's why they sell golf balls *&* arrows by the dozen.:wink:


----------



## BigBucks125 (Jun 22, 2006)

Theres a couple clubs around us that have the cougar in the tree set...pretty neat. Target is set up on some pully that brings the target back to the ground.


----------



## RunsUpRiver (Jul 22, 2009)

As you can see, this target has taken a few arrows!

1/2 inch steel plate.

Double points inside the circle on the boar, regular points on the Javalina if you're too scared, both at unmarked yardage.



Good, realistic hunting scenarios-

-Elk through the trees on the other side of a ravine.

-Bedded dear

-Black bear (action shot- arrow is still in the air)

All pics taken yesterday during club's unmarked yardage "Camo Shoot"


Click pictures for larger version.


----------



## Viper69 (Feb 4, 2003)

Wow! Those are some awesome sets! I love the bear on the dock.


----------



## Rootbeer LX (Jan 2, 2010)

Here are a few from my last two shoots.








































In this shot there are 2 geese at about 28yd through a maze of limbs.








This shot was one of my favorites. The beaver was 27yds.


----------



## legacy_hunter02 (Aug 5, 2004)

very cool pics guys...i really like the novelty shots


----------



## blazeproc (Feb 22, 2010)

we have been enjoying this one lately. 35 yrds

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








This was a bonus shot for the Hunter class at our last tournament.....50yrd Elk. Well, we found out it was 50 after the shot.


----------



## blazeproc (Feb 22, 2010)

Brent(red shirt) and I(G5) almost got a 12. We felt great about that shot across the pond also. Water is very deceiving.


----------



## Radford Wooly (Apr 18, 2010)

Wild Boar at 35 yards.


----------



## r302 (Apr 5, 2004)

*Thanks*

Great imagination!

Really enjoyed your photos of the range and the the location of the 3Ds.

r302:thumbs_up


----------



## bearauto11 (Apr 7, 2010)

These photos are from our first ever 3D shoot in April. The first picture is of our favorite. You had to ride the horse and it was rocked while you tried to shoot through the hole in the steel bear (and tried to not ruin arrows). This is my dad trying it. 
The second picture is of the boys being helped out by one of the friendly fellows that shot with us.



















There were some great people there.

--Tom


----------



## RunsUpRiver (Jul 22, 2009)

Love the fish and the Aligator!

Dean


----------



## Robert43 (Aug 2, 2004)

bearauto11 said:


> These photos are from our first ever 3D shoot in April. The first picture is of our favorite. You had to ride the horse and it was rocked while you tried to shoot through the hole in the steel bear (and tried to not ruin arrows). This is my dad trying it.
> The second picture is of the boys being helped out by one of the friendly fellows that shot with us.
> 
> 
> ...


Hi all some nice shots the horse it dosent take you back to your days when you rode a rocking horse LOL
Good to see you help out the kids


----------



## AdvanTimberLou (Aug 8, 2005)

Just love this Grizzly bear poise! Great target! I smoked him! My buddy didn't! 

Wish I had one in my backyard!


----------



## timtool (Feb 7, 2010)

what brand is the gar ?


----------



## Cheerioette (Apr 16, 2010)

Wow, some amazing 3D pictures you guys! All these course look like they would be a ton of fun to shoot... I'd probably have to bring more than six arrows though! :zip:


----------



## Irish66 (Feb 11, 2007)

here is my 6 yr olds first shoot after two weeks behind the string


----------



## Avid (Jul 25, 2010)

Great photos and nice you all are starting them young. 
Jesses HuntinG
Avid


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Gar*



timtool said:


> what brand is the gar ?


Its got to be a Rhinehart or Mckensie from looking at it. Might check there websites. 
DB


----------



## Prarie Talon (Jul 25, 2010)

Love the gar shot......


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

2010 Redding Straight Arrow Bowhunters Western Classic elk herd shot 88yds. And my buddy Tyler in front of Bigfoot 101yds.


----------



## DuckDecoy (Jul 31, 2009)

vftcandy said:


> 2010 Redding Straight Arrow Bowhunters Western Classic elk herd shot 88yds. And my buddy Tyler in front of Bigfoot 101yds.


LOL looks like buddy shot bigfoot in the club!


----------



## Tenpoint TL-7 (Jan 23, 2006)

Here's some shots that I liked. :wink


----------



## 3dshooter25 (Nov 17, 2008)

Tenpoint TL-7 said:


> Here's some shots that I liked. :wink


I LOVE that set with the Mtn. Lion in the tree. Awesome pics guys. I've wanted to go to Redding since I started shooting 3 years ago and hopefully will get to go in the next couple years. 

There are some awesome sets in this thread and it look likes DB and those Oklahoma guys really know how to make a challenging course. There arent too many ranges that shoot Mckenzies around here. Maybe I will try to come down there for a weekend sometime and try to get some shooting in. Its a long drive but I know I could get a truckload of guys to go.


----------



## mick uk (Sep 9, 2006)

*Great day shooting foam*

A great day over here in the UK with my shooting buddy Joe at Oakwood field archers 3D shoot.


----------



## wsbark01 (Feb 26, 2009)

*A Few*

Here are a few from the Kentucky State Blue Grass Games. My son took 1st in both the known and unknown yardage classes for his age!


----------



## vftcandy (Nov 6, 2009)

*2010 Redding Straight Arrow Bowhunters Western Classic...*

Sorry Chad!!!!! I had to post the paw shot. :darkbeer:


----------



## Cory J~ (Jun 29, 2010)

Just came from my first 3-D shoot this weekend, was a good team. We had a 7' Medevial Longbow shooter, a Bob Lee Stickbow Longbow shooter, and myself, with a Hoyt ProTec that I got only 5 days before we went here (I might add that this is my first compound EVER, I normally shoot Trad, but it came in a color I liked ;D ) 

Plus my first 12 point (cutting the line but o well, it still counts!) shot!


----------



## turkey721 (Sep 11, 2009)

I guess this is one of my favorites, I swear this thing hops out of the arrows way.


----------



## strayarrow (May 7, 2003)

*Hvare 3d shoots from over the years*

Here's a few from the Havre Montana shoots. This is one of the best and one I will always try to make.


----------



## strayarrow (May 7, 2003)

*Havre*

Here are a few more. Come to think of it, that moose that you had to scale a rope down to the target with sure looks like the Havre shoot.


----------



## Rootbeer LX (Jan 2, 2010)

*Shoot Pics*

Here are some more pics.


----------



## Kale (Jul 29, 2007)

strayarrow said:


> Here are a few more. Come to think of it, that moose that you had to scale a rope down to the target with sure looks like the Havre shoot.


Hey Terry, that picture is from when we went to harve in 2007. Great Shoot!! we are heading to Fernie this comming weekend for a shoot. hopefully have some good pictures!


----------



## Rootbeer LX (Jan 2, 2010)

Kale said:


> Hey Terry, that picture is from when we went to harve in 2007. Great Shoot!! we are heading to Fernie this comming weekend for a shoot. hopefully have some good pictures!


Hope to see ya there...I'm going to try and come up for it.:thumbs_up


----------



## Stubby'smom (Mar 20, 2010)

Awesome pics!


----------



## gryfox00 (Jun 11, 2007)

our favored shot @ Midthumb Bowmen in Mich


----------



## Bird Dogg (Aug 18, 2009)

*cool!*

who makes the fish target or the bigfoot target. those are cool, I also like the horseback idea.....some cool stuff. 
We need a real ******* target like a foam engine block... that would be awesome.


----------



## LimerickBowmen (Jan 24, 2010)

I never saw the gar and the commercial Sasquatch before. Anybody know who makes them? They look like new production, not all shot out and old.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Gar*



LimerickBowmen said:


> I never saw the gar and the commercial Sasquatch before. Anybody know who makes them? They look like new production, not all shot out and old.


3D Gar Target is manufactured exclusively for Innerloc by Rinehart Targets.

Delta® Legacy Target: Bigfoot
DB


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*target*



Bird Dogg said:


> who makes the fish target or the bigfoot target. those are cool, I also like the horseback idea.....some cool stuff.
> We need a real ******* target like a foam engine block... that would be awesome.


3D Gar Target is manufactured exclusively for Innerloc by Rinehart Targets.

Delta® Legacy Target: Bigfoot
DB


----------



## bonecollector89 (Aug 22, 2010)

Awesome 3d ranges.


----------



## Crazy4Centaurs (Feb 8, 2010)

EXCELLENT PHOTOGRAPHS !! I liked the horse that rocked & the steel bear !


----------



## shootertg (Sep 6, 2008)

some of my favorites from the Rhinehart 100

And without a doubt my favorite ever


----------



## ivacic (Apr 6, 2010)

nice pics!


----------

